# Green beans



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

Morning all,

I have a popcorn popper & gene which I enjoy roasting with.

Just wondering if you have any green bean suppliers to share?

How much should one expect to pay on average for (sca score) quality kilo of green beans?

Thanks all


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Price varies so much even at the same cupping score it's hard to say. Retailers apply a big markup, some more than others. It depends on the quantity you're buying. Small batch roasting supplies used to sell in 10kg bags and apply a significant markup on wholesale. Others sell much smaller bags like 1 or 2kg and charge even more.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you buy smaller quantities, such as a few Kg,m you often end up paying as much as for roasted coffee...which IMO is wrong but that's the way it is.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey Jord

There has already been fair amount of discussion around this subject, if you do a quick search. But in essence buying green coffee in 1kg lots - just doesn't make sense. Cheapest small amounts are probably Coffee Compass. If you go the 5kg route - look at Falcon Micro or The Green Coffee Collective.

Or

Find some fellow roasters in your area and club together and buy a bag or 2 - it's what I did - will save you a considerable amount.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

Thanks all.

@DavecUK I believe you wrote the bella barista guide? It has been very helpful BTW, thanks 😁


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Jord93 I did, glad you found it useful.


----------



## wheeliehaes (Apr 30, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @Jord93 I did, glad you found it useful.


 Is this guide available anywhere please? Sounds really interesting


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

wheeliehaes said:


> Is this guide available anywhere please? Sounds really interesting


 Not unless you buy a Gene Cafe. It's copyright of Bella Barista. Dave wrote for them.


----------



## wheeliehaes (Apr 30, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Not unless you buy a Gene Cafe. It's copyright of Bella Barista. Dave wrote for them.


 Ah gotcha. I understand, cheers!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@MediumRoastSteam i just realized its the gene one, that's an oldie...


----------

